# Will a Copadichromis Trewavasae color up in all male tank?



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

Just curious if a C. Mloto Likoma will color up in an all male Peacock/Hap tank.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

50-50.

I have 2 tanks each has a male Mloto Likoma.

In a tank where tankmates are on the boisterous side (Lemon Jake, Eureka Red Jake,Otter point, Intermedius Lethrinop, etc) the male Mloto got his Sunday best colors.

In a tank where tankmates are mild, easy going males such as Borelyi, a couple of Azureus, Tangerine Tigers.....interestingly enough the Mloto Likoma has her female colors.

I know this probably will not help your decision as I believe the fish's personality is in play here.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

well my stocking on my 90 is currently 
by common name

Blue Regal (young adult)
German Red (young adult)
Blue Neon (young adult)
Azureus (maybe 3.5-4in but nice color)
Yelow blaze (small juvie)
Otterpoint (little)
Lwanda (small juvie barely starting to show color)
Blue Orchid (small, will probably swap out eventually d/t not coloring up...I just love him he's really active)
Deep Water Hap (juvie)
Phenochilus "Tanzania" (small juvie will take a while to outgrow tank)

Then a school of S. Lucipinnis and a couple of BN plecos's

I would most likely swap it for the Kandeense; however, I was wondering if there would be issues with the O. Lithobates and the Mloto likoma. Although my stocking is full, most of them are very small in exception of the first 4 fish on the list. I have a peaceful vibe atm.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Lithobates (Z-Rock) and Mloto get along in my tank. Both are real laid back. My German Red is a naughty one but the Firefish and Yellow Regal keep him in line.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> well my stocking on my 90 is currently
> by common name
> 
> Blue Regal (young adult)
> ...


When I first got my Kandeense, I kept noticing him up in a corner hiding. No interaction with the other fish, and no color at all. To be fair though, I do have a Beautiful Eureka thats a bully. So what I did was put the kandeense in my juvie grow out tank for about 2 weeks, let him be king of that tank for awhile. He colored up decently, learned to not be a wuss as much. Then I put him back in the main tank, he reatained his coloring, and is as social as any of the others.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Schticky Schnauzer said:


> wharfrat said:
> 
> 
> > well my stocking on my 90 is currently
> ...


Nice !! Taking notes with your imaginative approach !!


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

The answer to your question is yes.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Mine has color but not nearly as colorful as the one in my breeding tank.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

Well here is my Mloto Likoma I picked up from the LFS I still have doubts it will color up fully


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

It should get darker and the blaze will be more pronounced, but I wouldn't expect the jet black and electric blue that you'd get from a male in a breeding group.


----------

